

Ask HN: Which Markdown editor do you use? - davidbarker

I&#x27;m mainly looking for Mac app suggestions, as there seem to be quite a few around (Mou, Write, Byword, Ulysses, etc.), but other OS&#x2F;online suggestions could be interesting too.
======
hashtree
Atom: [https://github.com/atom/markdown-
preview](https://github.com/atom/markdown-preview)
[https://github.com/atom/language-gfm](https://github.com/atom/language-gfm)

and

Gitbook editor:
[https://github.com/GitbookIO/editor](https://github.com/GitbookIO/editor)

------
benwoodward
Previously Marked ([http://marked2app.com](http://marked2app.com)), sometimes
Vim, more often iA Writer because it blends markdown syntax with rudimentary
formatting, and is well suited to editing text. ([http://ia.net/blog/ia-
writer-for-mac/](http://ia.net/blog/ia-writer-for-mac/))

------
kevincobain2000
I use sublime text 3 with following 2 plugins \- Markdown Preview, for
previewing in browser \- Markdown Editing, great editing environment

I don't prefer online editors as don't like to see the live preview while I'm
typing. But here's a good one __dillinger __

~~~
eaten-by-grues
I can second the Sublime Text recommendation and add MarkdownPad
([http://markdownpad.com/](http://markdownpad.com/)) for Windows.

~~~
xerophtye
I tried using Sublime text 3 for markdown but there was no significant syntax
highlighting.

------
jameshk
Sublime Text 2/3\. Great for code and markdown. I used to use Brackets because
of the live preview for web development, but the simplicity and design (I use
the "spacegrey" theme) makes it a pleasure to use. It has an unlimited trial
or you pay $60, I believe.

------
akg_67
I use LightPaper and like it a lot. The features I like most are side by side
preview and editor window and export to PDF and HTML. Previously I was using
Mou but gave up after stability issues.

~~~
taoquay
I can also vouch for LightPaper. The live preview is useful to check whether I
messed up with my Markdown formatting somewhere.

[http://clockworkengine.com/lightpaper-
mac/](http://clockworkengine.com/lightpaper-mac/)

------
rak
If I need something like live previews of my work as I am writing it, I just
use light-table with the appropriate plugins.

Otherwise, any old text editor works for me.

------
xxxmadraxxx
Use <whatever> for editing and Marked for live preview:

[http://marked2app.com/](http://marked2app.com/)

------
tomkinstinch
I've used FoldingText:

[http://www.foldingtext.com](http://www.foldingtext.com)

------
binaryanomaly
I like Mou

[http://mouapp.com/](http://mouapp.com/)

------
notduncansmith
Sublime Text with the Markdown Extended plugin, or Vim, whichever is closer at
hand.

------
mattalbie
Isn't the entire point of Markdown that you don't need a special editor for
it?

~~~
davelnewton
Yes, but that doesn't mean some editors aren't more interesting or functional
than others.

------
taternuts
if I want a live preview then I use
[http://stackedit.io](http://stackedit.io). Most of the times I just use
ST+Markdown plugins already mentioned here.

------
mafro
Haroopad is rather good on OSX. Give it a try.

------
jonsterling
Vim.

~~~
a3n
Exactly. Markdown, for me, is text, which you can read in the raw, and
transform if you like.

~~~
ctb_mg
Agreed. Here I treat nearly all text as text and edit in vim. That's why I
like how simple and readable Markdown is.

Having a different editor for different text documents seems redundant to me.
However I'll admit my two exceptions are using Xamarin for C# and ADT for
Android apps.

------
feld
Macdown is ok

